# Lakers vs Mavs series thread



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

WTF... guys. Pick it up.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ugh.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Horrible loss to start the series. Gasol screwed us both ends. Got his shot blocked, dumb foul, a stupid turnover. 

We are in trouble this series. Their bench is killing our bench cost us this game. 

Bynum gave us very little , Artest gave us nothing. 

we are in trouble.


----------



## ajax25 (Jul 2, 2010)

http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-...-mavericks-1-vs-2-los-angeles-lakers-0-a.html

:fail:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

ajax25 said:


> http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-...-mavericks-1-vs-2-los-angeles-lakers-0-a.html
> 
> :fail:


This is the Lakers forum, not the Playoffs forum.

:krazy:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

retards


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lakers gave this game away. Look at the 3rd qtr. We stopped playing.

Bynum wasn't aggressive. Hard to believe Gasol was bothered by Chandler's size. I know he's got few inches but Gasol is more skilled than that. Take him off the dribble. 

Artest's first bad game in the playoffs this year.

Our perimeter defense sucked. Gotta tighten up D in Game 2.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

We relied too much on Kobe and, except for a solid game from Lamar, everybode else was sub-par at best. Artest did his periodic disappearing act, and Bynum did not appear to even look for the ball. Pau has to really step it up. We started to run away with it early in the 3rd, but let them back in the game because we did not stay aggressive on either end. PJ has to make some adjustments on both ends, and light some fires under certain players a***s, or we are in serious trouble.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

All you need to know about this game is Kobe took 29 shots and Pau/Bynum combined for 18. Even with Kobe shooting great, that does not make sense for this team. We have to get the ball into the post.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

elcap15 said:


> All you need to know about this game is Kobe took 29 shots and Pau/Bynum combined for 18. Even with Kobe shooting great, that does not make sense for this team. We have to get the ball into the post.


thats a stats argument not a practical one on what was actually happening. 

Bynum was tenative he wasn't finishing inside and didn't play with much energy. Pau was doing what he's done most of the playoffs and thats play tenative almost distractied and with little confidence. Realy lethargic. 

Not sure why Pau is playing so poorly. 

Kobe I didn't think forced many things in the game last night he took what the defense gave him. I think the others have gotta get more aggressive. 

We win with all sorts of formulas sometimes its Kobe getting 35 sometimes its Kobe getting 19. Everyone has to be locked in defensively and on offense they need to be aggressive.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

What is up with our bench?! They have sucked all playoff and the sucked last night. Apart from LO, everyone else is just running around and not being aggressive. 

From the glimpses I saw in game 1, I really think Shannon can impact this series if he puts his head down and attacks the rim. What ever happened the 'other' Shannon? (am looking at you Monica)


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

ajax25 said:


> http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-...-mavericks-1-vs-2-los-angeles-lakers-0-a.html
> 
> :fail:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I counted twice that Pau got fouled on a shot that he shouldve converted for And 1s. Its like his head isnt in the game. Bynum admitted that he didnt play hard enough and fight for position and that he'll be more aggressive in game 2. Our bigs need to realize that getting deep post position BEFORE they get the ball is imperative for them to be effective. Also if Bynum and Pau are in the game at the same time, they need move off the ball when the other has the ball. In the 1st quarter Pau and Bynum were cutting Dallas' defense up with passing. We're gonna need more of that in game two.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

retards


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> thats a stats argument not a practical one on what was actually happening.
> 
> Bynum was tenative he wasn't finishing inside and didn't play with much energy. Pau was doing what he's done most of the playoffs and thats play tenative almost distractied and with little confidence. Realy lethargic.
> 
> ...



Its a statistical representation of what was wrong with the way they played. Im not knocking Kobe. He shot the ball well. He missed a lot of slip screens and entry passes but thats Kobe.

Our bigs have to get better position down low and, Pau especially, need to seal off their man. Our guards have to make a much more concerted effort to get the ball into post. We took way too many long jumpshots.

The 2nd unit and Brown specifically need to run the offense through Lamar or Bynum. Shannon is not a play maker, he is a finisher.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Luke Walton > Matt Barnes

ugh...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Not so much.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

damn where is everyone at during game time. Anyway Game 2 1st half another terrible half of play. 

We are gonna lose this series and in a big way if Gasol doesn't start playing better and our bigs don't start playing better defense. Dirk is killing us. 

Not sure whats going on with Pau he's just getting pushed off the block and forced into tough shots by Dirk meanwhile Dirk is getting every thing he wants. we're in trouble.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Steve Blake... you suck.


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

We aren't winning a chip this year...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we're at the cusp of doom now. down 8 8 minutes left. Can't make a 3 everyone not named Kobe and LO playing sorta tight.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Please God... I know we don't talk much, but please make us stop sucking.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

stupid coaching by Phil jackson now. 

why is Blake on the floor pull his ass off the floor and put Artest back on the floor along with Gasol. 

Not sure what the **** he's thinking here.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we made such a big deal out of getting Barnes and Blake and they both are giving us nothing at all.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Im sittin in my apartment alone at 1 o clock in the morning screaming my voice away. I have to be up tomorrow for work at 7:30 and Im stayin up for this?!?!


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> we made such a big deal out of getting Barnes and Blake and they both are giving us nothing at all.


one million percent


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

This team is done. End of the championship era. I don't think Kobe can take things over anymore.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That's it. Done. 

We're a bunch of overpaid idiots which a coach that's clearly got one too many screws loose.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

wow Drk right in Gasol's face. Game and series over.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

well this is a case of 3 things. 

1.Mavs being deeper with quality vets. 
2.Lakers playing lackadaisical all season long home court was never an advantage all season long and PJ coached the same way. 
3. Gasol playing very ****ty all postseason. 

This is not about Kobe. He's trying the defense is locked into doubling him.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Four years of Gasol being marshmellow soft. Thought I'd be used to it by now but nope.

I just don't see how L.A could win another title after this year unless D12 somehow works his way over.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Giving Luke Steve Blake's PT would have been a solid decision tonight. Steve Blake was about as bad I have ever seen by a player in the playoffs.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Lakers can't play any worse than they did tonight.

We'll see what happens in Dallas, but I don't think they can beat OKC or Memphis even if somehow they get past the Mavs...this team has been sliding all year long and now their skirt is showing.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

yeah this team has been playing with little thrust all season long aside from that 18 game stretch after the allstar break its like we shot our load then. 

Just not enough thrust or hunger too many bad home losses to horrible teams and Gasol has been just so sot all season long. inluding the playoffs. 

Kobe has had a terrible playoffs as well. He's played half of them well and half not so well he's not been as consistent and it has alot to do with not being aggressive because of this artifical need to force feed timid bigs the ball.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I want to destroy something beautiful...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

http://twitter.com/#!/search/@kristenblake2


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> http://twitter.com/#!/search/@kristenblake2


Ouch...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Still think we're going to win this series.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

DaRizzle said:


> http://twitter.com/#!/search/@kristenblake2


I wish I could slap every one of those emo wanna be kids, pretender Lakers fan.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I just hope this team show some heart and go down fighting, if we end up losing the series. Gotta show some heart. 

Lakers were off from the get go in Game 2, never in sync. Defensively, we are exposed and look confused. Small guards penetration have Bynum, Gasol and Odom on the island. Gasol couldn't have played the worst game. And so did Blake. His confidence is all-time low. Blake and Brown were suppose to match speed of Mavs guards. Both have been utterly disappointment, and don't really know how to attack the zone. Dallas has played 2, 3 zone defense well. They definitely took the page out of Phoenix's book in the last year playoffs.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

tjhrxtjejnEJEJRHNrh246y239[u-q3t0h8we79q3htwfn80n['qf3q3n]
8-q3f7n'q23b7'9q23fb7['q23f'2b69p;b69p;58q23rtg67q39prt08yq233q2q23qt7803r3fq3f7; 69p; q23rrn0' qf0' 3'
-8


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Very disappointing game. I thought the loss in Game 1 would light a fire under their a***s...a reality check. It's hard to believe this is the same team that crushed the Mavs by 28 points a little over a month ago. Everything is against us now. However, it's not over yet.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

definitely. if you have to go down, go down fighting.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

The Mavs outplayed us at every facet of basketball last night. It was so sad to watch. I just cant believe that the Mavs defense shut down the Lakers like that.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

a couple things need to happen. 

Kobe needs to play 40 minutes + per game the rest of the series for some reason PJ has deterined KObe needs to play around 35 minutes or so all this season and the team has suffered because of it we've lost some of our thrust. Kobe is an atacker and loses rhythm the longer he sits getting some rest he's not better for the rest he's been worse he's down 5 ppg from last season's playoff and 5 minutes down. 

The Tim Duncan plan does;t work either you use it or you start losing it and KObe is losing it because he's slipping into a more relaxed less attacking gameplan. 

Kobe hasn't carried the team much at all lately and its because of how his playing time is being used. 

Kobe and Pau need to go 40+ fatigue be damned. LO needs to stay aggressive. The bench in general needs to be limited PJ needs to play the starters much more and call many more time outs to rest them. The bench aside from LIO is a mess and having them flail around give up leads makes no sense at all. 

We can still win this thing we just gotta dig deep and say together and have PJ actually coach the team the right way and stop using the full roster so liberally.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> a couple things need to happen.
> 
> Kobe needs to play 40 minutes + per game the rest of the series for some reason PJ has deterined KObe needs to play around 35 minutes or so all this season and the team has suffered because of it we've lost some of our thrust. Kobe is an atacker and loses rhythm the longer he sits getting some rest he's not better for the rest he's been worse he's down 5 ppg from last season's playoff and 5 minutes down.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Why the HELL is Kobe not playing 40mpg? Phil said the whole season that when the playoffs came around, Kobe would get 40mpg...but our rotation hasn't changed at all. Phil is killing us with that move.

Honest to God, it's like he's trying to lose. And what was with not calling a TO with 8.8 seconds to go in Game 1? Yeah, that one worked out well...idiot.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

and would someone give idiots Blake and Brown a memo run under the screens on Barea please why are you screwing us by runnung through the screen allowing our whole defense to be compromised. 

run under it please run under it please make him shoot the deep ball over Bynum please.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

They realized near the end to go under the screens I think. But for NBA players it shouldn't have taken that long, he's no CP3 if he shoots when you go under..we win.

As for Phil, I have no clue what he's doing not playing Kobe and Pau 40 plus. In game one he brought Kobe back in with 6:48 left in the 4th. Are you kidding me?! We shouldn't be going more then 7 or 8 deep. Lamar, Kobe, Pau and Andrew need more minutes. Everybody else can fill in around them.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I was able to talk to Bynum today thru a chick I know who saw Bynum and Barnes at a Chipotle around 2pm today (thurs). She asked what she should say. I told her to tell Bynum " Keep demanding the ball, even from Kobe, and for Barnes to go **** himself"

...i then texted to only say the first part since I didnt want to provoke Barnes to hit a woman....again

she did say the 1st part and evidently Barnes laughed and Bynum sat silently and kept eating...cause he knows Im right and is about to explode in frustration.

So you can all credit me when the Lakers pull this **** off


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Its very simple how we win this series, I'll let Bynum tell you how:







We need to treat Bynum like a 2001 Shaq. Seriously....like right now. Run EVERYTHING thru him. I want Bynum to have the most shots each game for the rest of this series.

He might not be able to do it next week or next year but right now he is a legit #1 option. Give him the ****ing ball. Pau's is a headcase with his gf breaking up with him, Kobe is getting gang raped by Marion and Kidd....Bynum NEEDS the ball.

Egos need to be swallowed....now lets rip the hearts out of Mark Cuban and his team, these two losses will make it that much sweeter.

The real Lakers season has started...I believe


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*POSITIVE VIBES!!!!!!!!*
The Lakers are Benny Hinn....Mavs gonna be droppin





Or if not into that! Gimme some Newman!!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Odom's starting tonight. I've got a good feeling. Let's get this done baby!

Never say never!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Proof of the Chipotle excursion!
Bynum will listen to ME...we will win


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Its very simple how we win this series, I'll let Bynum tell you how:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you gotta be kidding me. Bynum isn't a dominant player nor a legit number 1 option. Bynum needs to dominate a game defensively and stop worrying about offensive touches. 

Kobe is the guy then Pau then Bynum when did Kobe start getting gang raped I musta missed that. 

Kobe wasn't aggressive enough looking for his shot in game 2 he was the one doing the banging in game 1. 

Bynum is struggling getting position, getting beaten down court by Chandler and is struggling on his weakside defense.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

jazzy1 said:


> you gotta be kidding me. Bynum isn't a dominant player nor a legit number 1 option. Bynum needs to dominate a game defensively and stop worrying about offensive touches.
> 
> Kobe is the guy then Pau then Bynum when did Kobe start getting gang raped I musta missed that.
> 
> ...


i kid not good sir....

I dont think you get what Im saying about Bynum....He playing like he has the ability to be a number 1 option in this series but not getting the opportunity....I dont know what down the road holds for him, but he can be beasting right now if the rest of the team lets him...which in turn will likely get Chandler out with foul trouble.

The Lakers need to realize the situation they are in, the situation that Pau is in....and adapt. Im not saying dont give Pau and Kobe the opportunities...if one of them start rolling, especially Pau, then feed him the rock cause Dirk is either got a lot better at Defense of Pau is making it real easy for him on that end...im voting for the 2nd possibility.

I have seen Bynum with good/great position numerous times and totally ignored...because its the "Killer B's" show evidently :whatever:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

wow our defense collapsed here in the 4th quarter.3 after 3 Peja the old nemsis does us in. amazing.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

blow this team up! gonna get swept by DALLAS of all teams. This is the end of the Kobe era. What a disappointment.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I don't think I have ever seen our perimeter defense look so bad. Every three they took was wide open. I hate to say it, but we deserved to lose.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Just sad... we could never get more than one people going at the same time.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

hard loss to take because we collapsed defensively. Just completely colapsed. We have been one of the best team defending the 3 the past 3 season's and now give up open 3's at will. 

To allow peja of all people to beat us with 3's is just amazing. LO had Peja on him the whole 4th quarter and he went to the box 1 damn time.

Their bench does it to us every time we have no depth at all. we get killed with bench points. 

we played the right way and with the ideal pace for 3 and a half quarters and collapse defensively late in games. 

No need to blow anything up we need some tweaks though. 

Fisher I think is finally done we need a quck pg asap one with some athleticism and shooting ability. 

we need some vets who have played at a high level on the back end to come off our bench. 

we need to de-emphasize Gasol as much and put more emphasis on Bynum as our 2n poption scorer. 

we gotta win a game gotta win one.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

ahem...jazzy...Bynum

Bynum wasnt given the opportunity in the clutch after beating all game


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This series has really broken my heart with respect to this team.

Gasol is absolutely the reason why we haven't won a game. For God's sake, he's been an 18/9 player since he's been a Laker, and he's turned into a 13/7 player in the last 2 weeks. I really just don't know why. Not only that, but he has made countless mistakes on defense that just don't make any sense whatsoever. If he had just fallen off offensively, we might be fine...but his defense has become ATROCIOUS.

Right now, we have terrible chemistry and we're going to be swept. That's just the facts, people. This will end in a 4-0 sweep and this team will undergo major changes this offseason. One or two of Artest/Odom/Gasol/Blake will be dealt.

The only things I can guarantee:
1) Kobe isn't going anywhere
2) Bynum isn't going anywhere
3) The next coach will be one that preaches inside play and defense

I am just so disappointed in Pau and our team in general. Some of the mistakes that Odom and Gasol were making on defense (particularly on Dirk and Peja) were just inexcusable. I've been saying all year that we didn't look like champs, but the way that we lost this game was just absolutely heartbreaking. We literally went away from everything that has won for us the last 3 years. We had the game in the palm of our hands, and all we had to do was make the kind of decisions that have made us back-to-back champs.

How did Kobe not touch the ball in the last 1:30? How did no one move on offense in the last 5:00? How did no one move to cover the shooters during the entire 4th Q? I don't know what's wrong with this team, but we don't look like we care and we sure as hell deserved to lose this game because of our 4th Q performance.

Absolutely inexcusable. I want to see major changes to this roster, because this crew just aint cutting it.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Also, anyone else annoyed with how much of a good guy Nowitzki is? I hate Terry and Chandler, and I'm trying my best to hate Nowitzki, but he just keeps coming out with more and more quotes that show respect to the Lakers. If anyone is going to lead a team past us, I guess Dirk isn't the worst person in the world. At least he's not LeBron (fork you, Celtics!).

Goddamnit Lakers, WTF is wrong with you? There's definitely going to be some story that comes out after our season is over about some major stuff going on behind closed doors (i.e. all this Gasol's GF nonsense).


----------



## James Worthy (Jun 22, 2010)

Its over. O-V-E-R!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I have always liked Dirk. Great stand up guy. Straight talker, straight shooter. He's always been a 25, 10 player.

Really got depressed in the 4th qtr. Defensively, the team made the dumbest mistakes that I've ever seen from this Lakers team (since 2008). Maybe, all those battles from 2008 is finally catching up with Lakers. I am disappointed how this series has gone yet still thankful that we won back to back championships, a dynasty in its own right. No other team has done it since MJ's Bulls and Hakeem's Rockets. I'm sure all of us Laker fans would like to see winning the 'chip every year but realistically, it's never gonna happen. Just be grateful that our team has won 'chips. There are players and some team who sniff the NBA Finals for one time, and never got back to the same level.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

James Worthy said:


> Its over. O-V-E-R!


Not gonna admit I was dead on correct? My "freaking kidding you comment" was actually dead on :starwars:


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

I used to hate Nowtizki until I started realizing how similar he is to Kobe with his work ethic. I have to respect that, it won't be too bad cheering for the Mavs if/when we lose.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Also, anyone else annoyed with how much of a good guy Nowitzki is? I hate Terry and Chandler, and I'm trying my best to hate Nowitzki, but he just keeps coming out with more and more quotes that show respect to the Lakers. If anyone is going to lead a team past us, I guess Dirk isn't the worst person in the world. At least he's not LeBron (fork you, Celtics!).
> 
> Goddamnit Lakers, WTF is wrong with you? There's definitely going to be some story that comes out after our season is over about some major stuff going on behind closed doors (i.e. all this Gasol's GF nonsense).


Totally agree about Dirk. Impossible not to like the guy.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> ahem...jazzy...Bynum
> 
> Bynum wasnt given the opportunity in the clutch after beating all game


I have to admit you were more right than I was for sure. 

Bynum was very active though his footwork was very sloppy at times. 

Really not certain why we fell back into going to Gasol when it was Bynum who was doing work. 

Bynum isn;t built to be our 1st option but he shoulda got the ball a few times in the last 6 minutes to throw awa possesion going to Pau and LO made no sense realy.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> This series has really broken my heart with respect to this team.
> 
> Gasol is absolutely the reason why we haven't won a game. For God's sake, he's been an 18/9 player since he's been a Laker, and he's turned into a 13/7 player in the last 2 weeks. I really just don't know why. Not only that, but he has made countless mistakes on defense that just don't make any sense whatsoever. If he had just fallen off offensively, we might be fine...but his defense has become ATROCIOUS.
> 
> ...


I might be a complete damn fool but I don;t feel like the mavs have domninated us this series quite frankly I think we can still win this series if we can just grab the one game and stop their momentum. 

the Mavs are playing so confident that they have no doubts. We are plaing confident aside from pau Gasol. 

What Pau is doing to me is cratering under the pressure which is shocking. I think Pau has just run outta gas I don't think he trained this past offseason at all. He relaxed and just played like crap most of the last half of the season. 

In season's past he trained hard lifted hard and came into the season aggressive and ready he's back to looking weak playing weak and is getting pushed all around on the low block. 

There's no way in hell Dirk should be destroying him this way when Dirk is one of the worst post deenders in the league. 

Dirk has suffered a career full of postseason's collapses and criticisms he's had no success at all. so for him to be playing so well and with such intensity is impressive to me. 

He has such respect for Kobe always had he knows how hard it is to be as great as Kobe is. 

Nut pur biggest failure has been 3 moves the Ariza/Artest move, the Blake and barnes signings. 

I think losing Ariza looking back was a bad move simply because he gave our team a differet identity a fastbreak element yes we won the title with Artest, and with him coming up big in game 7 but we woulda won that title with Ariza as well. 

Steve Blake he's been a total mess his lack of athleticism and consistent shooting has just been a killer he's just not been what we thought we'd be getting someone to push Fish for the starting job but we got someone who is as bad as Fish is on all counts. 

The barnes signing sure maybe his injury derailed his whole season but he's been crap. Absolute crap can;t shoot score or create opportunities with his hustle. 

so Mitch dropped the ball and left our bench with nothing but LO. 

Our bench is whats the difference in this series. Cuban finaly bought enough quality vets to take us out. and he still doesn;t have caron Butler playing. 

we shoulda made a minor move to grab a vet of some sort who was a former star or pretty good at one point those guys can find the old magic for one game a key game and give you what you need Peja did just that to us last night. The dudes the Celtics did that for them in 08.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> I think losing Ariza looking back was a bad move simply because he gave our team a differet identity a fastbreak element yes we won the title with Artest, and with him coming up big in game 7 but we woulda won that title with Ariza as well.


I wasn't a fan of that move at all when it happened. I thought Artest would be a disaster and he was at times but he picked it up in the playoffs and was instrumental in our championship run last year. As much as I liked Ariza, I don't think he would have been able to bully and bruise Pierce the way Artest did. That being said, that move had some long-term implications. We now have one of the oldest and slowest teams in the league, in large part because our premium athletic positions are filled with older players (PG, SG, SF). We don't score many easy baskets in transition. Aside from Shannon Brown, who excels in the fastbreak? Our team had a very different makeup a few years ago with Ariza, Farmar, and Sasha. Our ability to come from behind and score in bunches was pretty remarkable. A move I'd consider in the offseason is Kobe to SF. Have him bulk up like he did a few years ago when he was 225 and see how he does there. He basically plays SF anyway when there are two guards on the court. At 225, he'd have the strength to play there and he'd be less of a liability defensively against slightly bigger, slower players. That would allow us to fill the guard positions with better athletes.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Pinball said:


> I wasn't a fan of that move at all when it happened. I thought Artest would be a disaster and he was at times but he picked it up in the playoffs and was instrumental in our championship run last year. As much as I liked Ariza, I don't think he would have been able to bully and bruise Pierce the way Artest did. That being said, that move had some long-term implications. We now have one of the oldest and slowest teams in the league, in large part because our premium athletic positions are filled with older players (PG, SG, SF). We don't score many easy baskets in transition. Aside from Shannon Brown, who excels in the fastbreak? Our team had a very different makeup a few years ago with Ariza, Farmar, and Sasha. Our ability to come from behind and score in bunches was pretty remarkable. A move I'd consider in the offseason is Kobe to SF. Have him bulk up like he did a few years ago when he was 225 and see how he does there. He basically plays SF anyway when there are two guards on the court. At 225, he'd have the strength to play there and he'd be less of a liability defensively against slightly bigger, slower players. That would allow us to fill the guard positions with better athletes.


I agree the team is woefully unathletic the pg and sf positions are glaring in the disadvantage we have. I think we beat the Celtics a different way with Ariza with an easier flow type game but you are correct losing farmar and Ariza really changed the team dynamic we get no easy baskets other than Shannon and alot of time his pace causes problems with the other players on the court. 

I think at this point its too late for KObe too bulk up and play sf his knee's are too problematic to play at that weight anymore. I just think we have to get some athleticism off that bench at 1,2,3 but with guys who know how to play and are somewhat proven. 

we have a plodding team now I think Pau has lost quite a bit with the last 3 years going deep in the playoffs but I dispute Magic Johnson or anyone saying we need to blow up the team we need a bench and some infusion of athleticism. 

Blake to me was a total and utter mistake that has real bad implications if this is the end of this season and there is no great comeback we can't come back next season with Fisher and Blake as the pg's.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

This cheered me up...the Lakers rock

From a certain POR board Basel knows about


> Quote Originally Posted by chris_in_pdx View Post
> I live for days like this. There have been times when I've considered myself more of a Laker Hater than a Blazer fan. Of course that's ridiculous, because I love the Blazers, through all the hard times and the few good over the years. But my passion for the demise of the Lakers is almost as strong. I hate that franchise with every core of my being. I've hated them since Kareem dismissed the chances of the Blazers in interviews before the 1977 WCF, basically calling the Blazers a bunch of hippie hicks. Then in the 1980s, the Showtime Lakers squashed the 2nd round hopes of a couple of promising Blazer teams, and then Magic Johnson's smug comment before the 1991 WCF: "Well, they may be Portland, but we still the Lakers!", and I don't need to tell you how crushing that series was. Then in the late 90s, the Blazers had teams with fire and promise, but twice, the Lakers with a cocky-assed Shaq and a baby-faced Kobe, put an end to those dreams. Thankfully it was nice to see those early Shaq Laker teams get swept themselves. I won't even dwell on 2000 through 2002, the pain and anguish from those years are well documented. Then the Lakers NBA-rigged defeat of Sacramento in 2002 sealed the fact with me that Laker Hatred wasn't just a Blazer thing, it was an NBA thing. These last two years of watching Kobe puff up his chest and try to place himself along side Michael Jordan as the GOAT has been soul-crushing. But today, my fellow Blazer fans, is a new day, and Karma has finally laid a judgement on the Lakers, and their response was cheap shots and poor losing, which should be a surprise to no one.
> 
> **** the Lakers. **** them right in the ass.
> ...


----------

